# Is pork tongue rich like heart????



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am learning to feed a normal dog (Parker) that should probably go through transition exactly like it's written except he hasn't been able to eat bony meat since I got him because of his extractions and surgery. He gets diarrhea at the drop of a hat. 

I got way too spoiled with Snorkels and Rebel - however, both Rebel and Parker got diarrhea when I gave them pork tongue.

Is it rich like pork heart? 

One thing about Parker is he won't be able to eat a real bone for another couple of weeks so I'm giving him some ground chicken in the morning. I don't know if he's not getting enough bone or if the stuff is really rich.

But Rebel - wow - he was blowing like a geyser a couple of feet behind him.

I'm wondering if there was something wrong with the tongue or if it's just rich. I have four more tongues.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes it is a rich meat - I believe it is one step down from heart maybe but still real rich.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks Liz - I got this at the Asian market and it doesn't say where it came from but it was unfrozen and in saran wrap so I figured it was somewhere local. I hope.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

This is good to know. I had a friend telling me that it isn't rich at all and a good started protein for raw :/ Yikes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> This is good to know. I had a friend telling me that it isn't rich at all and a good started protein for raw :/ Yikes.


i have fed beef tongue with no problem at all. And Rebel eats lots of beef heart and organs, just a ton of rich meat.

I guess maybe just a different protein, or something.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine have eaten beef tongue, but I will be picking up pork tongue for the first time in a couple weeks, will have to see how it goes for them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i like to play it more cautiously. 
when i'm introducing a new body part, even though my dogs have had other parts from the same animal, 

i give them a little bit with something familiar and see how they do before feeding an entire meal.

my dogs have had beef tongue, but they've not had lamb tongue...so when i give it to them, i'll give it to them with something they are used to eating....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Min have eaten tons of beef tongue and lamb tongue but 5 out of 7 reacted rather violently to pork tongue at first, they are fine now, but it was an ugly seen. Imagine your issue times 5 - :yuck:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't fed tongue a whole lot, only when friends butcher a cow or when I get something butchered....But speaking of funny poo,:yuck: I packaged up my lamb spleen yesterday and decided to give the dogs half of one each, nasty farts :yuck:and not too runny poo, but the smell was disgusting..............:faint:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

spleen is pretty rich, robin.....betcha if you fed the spleen with kelp and fish and an egg, you could have some real nookuh-ler farts. 

liz, i wonder why pork tongue so reacted when i would think beef would be the stronger or richer of the two....lamb is mild, so i wouldn't much expect much reaction.

goes to show ya, ya never know; hence my SOP of giving little bits first.


----------

